
Blockchain Based Voting Platforms Face a Familiar Problem--Getting Out the Vote - ReedJessen
https://www.linkedin.com/pulse/new-blockchain-based-voting-platforms-face-familiar-out-jacob-minne/
======
erentz
The last thing voting needs is blockchain.

